# Panel mounted countdown timer



## Yowie4815 (15/3/16)

Trying to source a multi countdown timer for my control panel. What do everyone use?


----------



## Camo6 (15/3/16)

I use my Beersmith2 phone app for the boil as it follows me around while I mow,drink, tinker, drink, PS4, drink and ultimately forget that I'm brewing.
However, for the mash I use an Auber ramp soak pid which uses a programmed schedule so easy to set and forget.
I did look into a specific Auber timer for beer brewing which allowed for boil additions. You can find it on their website Auberins.com


----------



## spog (15/3/16)

Being a non tech bloke what do you mean, sounds interesting all the same.


----------



## Benn (15/3/16)

I've been using Siri for the entire 4 brews of my All Grain career, she's not panel mounted, but at the moment she's easier to use than the beersmith mobile timer. 
I reckon Ebay would have something hard wireable.


----------



## Camo6 (15/3/16)

This is the one I was referring to. Multiple additions for the boil so not sure if this is what the OP has in mind. Aussie dollar and freight might not make it too enticing though.


----------



## Yowie4815 (16/3/16)

Thanks Camo6, that's what I've been looking for.


----------



## Glomp (16/3/16)

You can also be a cheap bastard like me and buy a couple of these magnetic timers for $6.20 each.

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/99-Minute-Magnetic-Digital-LCD-Kitchen-Timer-Electronic-Count-Down-Up-BLACK-/201102670965?hash=item2ed2a73c75:g:X3YAAOSw0HVWAqIE

Not as blingy as a panel mounted one. If I was going for a panel one I would look at this one as it allows easy input of the time.

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/SESTOS-AC-220V-Digital-Twin-Timer-Relay-Time-Delay-Relay-B2E-2R-220-/231648627685?hash=item35ef558be5:g:mnMAAOSw3ydVnMDg

Cheers Glomp


----------



## Rocker1986 (16/3/16)

Built in countdown timer on my phone is all I use, same reason - it follows me around while I do whatever I do while I'm waiting for something to happen during the course of the brew day.

In saying that though, I don't have a set up that includes a control panel for anything either...


----------



## mofox1 (16/3/16)

Camo6 said:


> This is the one I was referring to. Multiple additions for the boil so not sure if this is what the OP has in mind. Aussie dollar and freight might not make it too enticing though.


Got one of those... used it maybe 1 or 2 times. Could quite happily go without that (or the alarms) in my build. Pic's via my sig.

That said, last brew we kind of had to guess how long the mash had been going for before I didn't bother to use my phone as a timer, which is what I usually do. Mostly had to work it out in relation to sms or AHB post timestamps.... :unsure:


----------



## welly2 (16/3/16)

If you've got an android phone, this looks like it would be pretty handy:

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.catfantom.multitimer&hl=en


----------



## Camo6 (16/3/16)

mofox1 said:


> Got one of those... used it maybe 1 or 2 times. Could quite happily go without that (or the alarms) in my build. Pic's via my sig.
> 
> That said, last brew we kind of had to guess how long the mash had been going for before I didn't bother to use my phone as a timer, which is what I usually do. Mostly had to work it out in relation to sms or AHB post timestamps.... :unsure:



Last brew I remembered to turn on my Beersmith timer for the boil only to later realise I was using the mash timer.


----------



## SBOB (16/3/16)

welly2 said:


> If you've got an android phone, this looks like it would be pretty handy:
> 
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.catfantom.multitimer&hl=en


or try the free version
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.catfantom.multitimerfree


----------

